# remote start not work, doesnt show up on config screen



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so remote start wasnt working, so went into config screen where it says remote start/seats or something to that effect

click on that, and there is no option for the remote start...i did do the restore factory settings as well, no change

i opted out of OnStar....does that have anything to do with it??? or connected to when my mylink crashed momentarily and fixed itself? or???


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only time remote start has not worked on my cruze was when there was a CEL lit.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

When we bought ours the salesman said the app would work as long as you used the app before the onstar subscription ended. The app would still work even after onstar quit. Don't know for a fact this is just what we were told

I assume you are talking about the app. It should always work on your remote unless the cel is on


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

You get the remote start, unlock, lock, etc for 5 years for free. After that, who knows.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It sounds like you're using the remote start from the fob, not from the phone app, so OnStar shouldn't come into the equation. 

As mentioned above, a CEL would disable remote start. It's also been observed that incomplete re-gens can prevent remote starts under certain circumstances. 

The strange part is the disappearance of the options from your MyLink vehicle settings. Not sure if having the remote start disabled due to CEL/re-gen would cause those options to disappear until the condition was cleared, or if there might be a software condition going on. 

If I had this, the first thing I would do is go for a good, long drive and see if the remote start works when I get home. After that, I'm not sure where I'd go next if I was outside of B2B warranty on it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Just found the answer to your settings problem. The "Remote Start Auto Heat Seat" setting is not found under the "Remote Lock/Unlock/Start" menu. It's under the "Climate & Air Quality" menu instead.

Still not sure about the remote start failure, unless it's due to a CEL or incomplete re-gen, but this should at least clear up the problem with the settings. I didn't see any other remote start settings when I checked my menus - which is really strange. Because I know when my car was new I had a setting for whether to turn on the rear defrost with the remote start. I had my BCM reflashed to the new software so I would have the press-and-hold trunk release, so maybe the new BCM sofware has eliminated that setting (and perhaps moved the heated seats setting). Do you know which BCM version you have - the pre-2/14 version or the post-3/14 version?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

when you say CEL do you mean a CEL that is on all the time or just when you turn the key?

there is an engne light on at startup, but off....within a second?

I went thru all the menus looking for the remote start, didn't find

dunno what software I have, trunk opens with simple click of fob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been driving 15 miles highway speed 2x a day for the last 3wks

tmmw I drive 500 miles home for a week off

ill also hook up my scanner


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> when you say CEL do you mean a CEL that is on all the time or just when you turn the key? there is an engne light on at startup, but off....within a second?


That's just the self-test. It would have to have an active code to prevent remote start - meaning the light would be on while the engine is running. 



boraz said:


> I went thru all the menus looking for the remote start, didn't find


It would be under Config [button on dash] --> Vehicle Settings --> Climate & Air Control --> Heated Seat Auto Remote Start (with a check-box for on/off) on the post-3/14 version of the BCM software. Owner's Manual reference for enabling and disabling heated seats on remote start is page 5-36.



boraz said:


> dunno what software I have, trunk opens with simple click of fob


If your trunk opens with just a press of the button, then you have a pre-2/14 version of the BCM software. It could be slightly different, but I don't remember the exact configuration of the menus before I had mine updated.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> I have been driving 15 miles highway speed 2x a day for the last 3wks
> 
> tmmw I drive 500 miles home for a week off
> 
> ill also hook up my scanner


If you've got an incomplete re-gen pending and preventing a remote start, that should definitely get 'er cleared out, then. 

I'm guessing it must be brutally cold up there where you are, considering the conditions we've had down here the past 2 1/2 days or so.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

10-4

averaging -4f, but some nights -22f


----------

